# Missed a call from Embassy today (Islamabad) what to do ?



## rohail.m (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have applied for a student visa around 3months ago and my classes are starting just in two weeks. Today morning I got a call from Australian Embassy, Islamabad , but I missed it.

What am I supposed to do now ? When would they call again ?

Please guide me in this regard.


----------



## Mariakarda (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe you should call back to Australian Embassy and explain them the situation?


----------



## freejumper (Apr 8, 2015)

Just call them back.


----------



## arthurentier (Apr 8, 2015)

why this question?


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

Just call them back.What is the problem?


----------



## Usman_869 (May 4, 2015)

rohail.m said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for a student visa around 3months ago and my classes are starting just in two weeks. Today morning I got a call from Australian Embassy, Islamabad , but I missed it.
> 
> ...


Dear Rohail
did you apply through svp or non svp??


----------

